# USB Stick CD-Laufwerk entfernen



## heinz-otto (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier einen USB Stick bekommen, der beim Einlegen als CD-Laufwerk mit einer Autorun Datei und als Wechseldatenträger erkannt wird. Ich würde das aber gerne rückgängig machen, so dass er einfach nur als stinknormaler Wechseldatenträger erscheint. Formatieren hilft nicht und die Partition in der Datenträgerverwaltung löschen geht nicht. Bei der CD-Parition kann man in der Datenträgerverwaltung auch nix machen. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Worrel (7. Februar 2008)

Laufwerk im Arbeitsplatz rechtsklicken -> Eigenschaften -> Autoplay


----------



## heinz-otto (7. Februar 2008)

Ich will nicht das Autoplay abschalten, sondern das CD-Laufwerk komplett löschen. Der USB Stick ist scheinbar in eine CD-Partition mit irgendwelchen Autostart Dateien und eine Daten-Partition eingeteilt. Ich würde das gerne in eine einzige Datenpartition überführen.


----------



## Muckimann (8. Februar 2008)

ich kenn das von den notebooks aus der arbeit. dort ist das cd/dvd laufwerk durchgehend rechts unten im systemtray als wechseldatenträger drinnen. das laufwerk is aber kein usb laufwerk. rall auch nich wovon das kommt?!
würd mich aber auch ma interessieren


----------



## boh (8. Februar 2008)

heinz-otto am 07.02.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht das Autoplay abschalten, sondern das CD-Laufwerk komplett löschen. Der USB Stick ist scheinbar in eine CD-Partition mit irgendwelchen Autostart Dateien und eine Daten-Partition eingeteilt. Ich würde das gerne in eine einzige Datenpartition überführen.



Hi,

hab auch so einen USB-Stick. Der Stick hat wohl eine zusätzliche Partition, die mit CDFS formatiert ist. Die wird automatisch als CD-Laufwerk eingebunden. Ich denke das Problem kann man lösen, indem man den USB-Stick neu partitioniert (über die Datenträgerverwaltung).  Habs aber selbst aus Faulheit noch nicht ausprobiert. 

MfG boh

Edit: Der Stick hat wohl doch nur eine Partition, an der Änderungen nichts bringen. Wo dieses ominöse Laufwerk liegt konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht herausfinden. Unter Linux wird es jedenfalls nicht gemountet, nur die Datenpartition.


----------



## Gunter (8. Februar 2008)

Muckimann am 08.02.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenn das von den notebooks aus der arbeit. dort ist das cd/dvd laufwerk durchgehend rechts unten im systemtray als wechseldatenträger drinnen. das laufwerk is aber kein usb laufwerk. rall auch nich wovon das kommt?!
> würd mich aber auch ma interessieren


vermutlich weil man das CD-laufwerk unter windows "abmelden" und dann herausnehmen kann. ist bei notebooks nicht unüblich.


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2008)

heinz-otto am 07.02.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Der USB Stick ist scheinbar in eine CD-Partition mit irgendwelchen Autostart Dateien und eine Daten-Partition eingeteilt. Ich würde das gerne in eine einzige Datenpartition überführen.


Jetzt hab ich's begriffen.^^

Wenn die Datenträgerverwaltung nicht weiterhilft, würde mir als nächstest Fdisk einfallen, aber das ist bei aktuellen Windowsversionen ja nicht mehr dabei.

Schon mal mit ner Linux-Boot CD probiert ?

Man sollte natürlich dabei wissen, welcher Partitionstyp denn für Sticks verwendet werden muß ...


----------



## heinz-otto (8. Februar 2008)

Es ist so ähnlich wie bei THG beschrieben, aber U3 ist es wohl nicht.
Linux hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Da kann man meist noch etwas rigoroser in die Partitionierung eingreifen. Ich komme aber frühestens anfang nächster Woche dazu.


----------

